# Enermax LiqMax II 240 wird am Board nicht erkannt - eventuell Beratung Neukauf



## Artificial (21. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe diese Frage auch schon im Mindfactory Forum gestellt, da mein Board von da ist, die Antworten haben mich aber noch nich ganz überzeugt, bzw mein Problem noch nicht so gut gelöst.

Ich habe seit 2015 eine Enermax Liqmax II 240 (ELC-LMR240-BS) und kühlte damit zuerst einen 5820K und nun einen 7820K. 
Nun habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Pumpe schlapp macht, oder aber die Kühlflüssigkeit sich langsam verabschiedet.
Bisher war die Pumpe über einen Molex Adapter immer direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen, damit kann ich aber natürlich keine Drehzahl einsehen.

Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen, dass mein etwas mehr als ein Jahr altes Board (MSI X299 Gaming M7 ACK) einen extra Lüfteranschluss mit der Bezeichnung "Pump_Fan" besitzt. Mein vorheriges Board hatte das nicht, außerdem hat man mir mal empfohlen, Pumpen aufgrund des höheren Strombedarfs immer direkt ans Netzteil zu packen.
Laut Anleitung schafft der Pump Fan Stecker am Board bis zu 2 A, deutlich mehr als die Pumpe laut Datenblatt brauchen soll. Ich dachte damit könnte ich prüfen, ob die Pumpe noch die nötige Drehzahl erreicht.

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings den 3-pin Stecker der Pumpe an den 4-Pin (PWM) des Boards anschließe passiert einfach garnix. Die Pumpe springt nicht an, wenn ich sie ans Netzteil anschließe geht sofort wieder alles. Normal sollte ein 3 Pin Gerät, was an einen 4 Pin Anschluss drankommt doch zumindest funktionieren, wenn auch nur mit eingeschränkten, bzw. garkeinen Steuerungsfunktionen.

Ich habe bereits probiert, im BIOS zwischen PWM und DC Mode umzustellen, die Pumpe funktioniert am "Pump_Fan" bei keinem der beiden Modi.
Wenn ich einen meiner Gehäuselüfter (be quiet Silent Wings 3 140 mm) an den Anschluss packe funktionieren die sofort, egal ob PWM oder DC

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das Board eventuell einen Hau weg hat. Es wäre halt noch innerhalb der Gewährleistung und der Herstellergarantie, aber bevor ich alles ausbaue frag ich lieber nochmal nach.

Sollte es an der Kühlung liegen wäre ich interessiert an einem Neukauf. 
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Core v31 von 2015. Laut Hersteller sollen 360 mm Radiatoren gehen, so dass dies wohl auch die Größe der neuen AiO sein soll (bei 280 mm macht mir die Breite ein bisschen Sorgen). 
Ich will keine Benchmarkrekorde knacken, ein bisschen Übertaktung wär aber doch nett, außerdem wird der Rechner häufiger mal herum getragen, weshalb ich bei diesen schweren Luftkühlern ein bisschen Angst habe (ein mit mindestens 8 Schrauben an der Gehäusedecke montierter Radiator macht auf mich einfach einen "sichereren" Eindruck, als ein mit 4 Schrauben oder PushPins direkt am Board befestigter schwerer Luftkühler). Außerdem gehört mein RAM (G.Skill RipJaws V) zur Sorte mit höheren Heatspreadern.


----------

